

Activation Energy for Startups: Lowering the Barrier to Launch - mkswp
http://blog.marksweep.com/post/12061778083/activation-energy-for-startups-lowering-the-barrier-to

======
RyanCumley
Gotta respect anyone using a graph of entropy in a chemical reaction on a
business post. Nice!

